# Listening Advice



## enoquefcd

Greetings,

I've always listened music and I always find something I like in any type of music, rock, alternative, indie, etc..

Recently I've listened randomly to some classic musics and i just loved Badinerie from Bach, i can't really explain why I like it, but maybe the joy/happy/speedy-like feeling it transmits 

Could someone advice me some other songs that could be related to this one ? (in terms of the feel  )

Thanks,
Enoque


----------



## brotagonist

I have no clue what you are reacting to in the music. I presume it is two things: the flute; and the general Baroque vivacity. The flute is a common instrument in Baroque music, hence try more Bach, Vivaldi and Handel, too, and, in particular, concerti (plural of concertos  ) with flutes.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

Wait till you get acquainted with the works of Liszt and Chopin.


----------

